# The true meaning of power.



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Today at noon I took a little walk through the Union to get my fix of Taco Bell for the week. I'm trying to cut back. I'm a Taco Bell Aholic.

As I was sitting in line I was daydreaming as usual contemplating how I could swing a hunting trip this weekend and still get all of my work done so I don't flunk out of college. (I still haven't found a way and I guess I'm staying home)

Suddenly my day dream was inturrupted. Walking down the hall way was the hottest girl I have ever seen in my life. I seriously started to sweat and she was still 20 feet away. All other people faded in the background as this girl walked by. It was like a movie dream with the girl sort of walking out of the clouds with the sunlight shining through from behind her.

Imagine a six foot tall girl with one of those Britney Spears School Girl Outfits cut supershort. Yes you know the one I'm talking about. With high heel boots on. She had the face of Faith Hill with the same color long hair with the big curls in it.

For a very short moment I would have killed for her and that my friends is the most basic primal meaning of power that you could ever find. I now know what a buck feels like during the rut.

Please tell me good looking girls will not have this effect forever or I am never getting married.

Here's to good looking girls and the effect they have on all of us. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah, I used to get like that all the time, THEN I GOT MARRIED!!! Now the only thing that makes me act like that are canadas locked up with there feet down!!! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have been happily married for 5 years, I've been married for 12. Just kidding, I am married to a wonderful, and I think, very attractive lady. Trust me.....no matter how happy you are, no matter how good looking your spouse, partner, significant other is, you will always look!!! You just don't need to make an *ss out of yourself anymore because that is all you do is look!!!! What is that they say....just because you have ordered off the menu doesn't mean you can't still look at other selections!!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

No matter how old you get, college girls stay the same age.

That is my motivation to go to school every day.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It's just like the big buck on posted land. You can look but don't touch and there is hell to pay if you get caught!! When my wife and I go to the beaches around the world, she wears sunglasses just like I do. When we were at one of the water parks at the Disney complex it happened to be "Alternative Life Style Week." So along comes a pack of buff men and I saw her checking them out. I said to her do you know that they are... If you are an outdoorsman you couldn't find a greater wife than mine. She insists that I take the dog hunting!! And he and I both agree!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sort of like the 10 point buck I watched this morning for an hour chase one doe then another around a quarter section of posted land.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

hey gg----yoooooou bet you'll get over it. When you teeth start to break and you can't remeber names and your hearing is bad and you can't find your glasses and you forget to shave and you are more worried about one good dump than anything else. Trust me. I always thought old guys were old guys. Didn't think it would come this quick. 

Anyway she probably doesn't like dogs.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

:rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

GG--

If it's any consolation, some day, some where, some guy will be thinking "man, I wish that bitc* would GET OFF MY BACK!!"


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Or, Dick, when you start hiding your own easter eggs!!!!


----------

